# Corydoras sterbai



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

brilliant photograph .. i like it


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice photo


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great shot Edward. Those cories are expensive little buggers!

-John N.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thank you &#8230;
These are beautiful and never resting creatures constantly cleaning the crystal white silica quartz sand. They don't harm Glosso and HC, perfect fish for planted aquariums&#8230;


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

excellet shot! John N, I think you are in SoCal, right? If so, have you heard of COAST fish club (in Costa Mesa)? Someone there must breed the sterbai because there's usually a bag or two or more of 4-6 and they often go for what ends up being $3-5 each. I got 5 of them for $18 I think. They were fairly small, but are growing nicely. Let me know if you want more information as to when the meetings are


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got hatchers! Anyone have any experience raising Sterbai fry? This is my first "litter", hehe....so cute! They hatched on Tuesday and I have fed them Wednesday and Thursday micro worms, as I had read that they would eat the remainder of the yolk sac once they hatched. Anyone know how long to feed them micro worms? I am going to do some researching on the net about them, but was wondering if anyone here has had experience raising them themselves. Right now they are in a plastic "critter" tank I had purchased for use as a quarantine tank. Inside is an air stone and a clay pot with moss on it. They seem to really like the clay pot for cover, but were caught playing outside and freeswimming for the first time today! I also have some Duckweed floating at the top and a tiny sword plant I yanked from my community tank when I saw the eggs on them.


----------

